# PLAT BOOKS



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

Anybody know where to get plat book at an inexpensive price. I looked at some for S.D. and there $75.00 for one county that'll end up costing more than decoys if I have to get a bunch for S.D. and N.D.


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

You can try Midland atlas, but I think they are $75 a book or Great plains directory service. I think about $50 a book. They are expensive books just about everywhere.


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

I just get them at the courthouse....the price on the cover is usually $45, but they only charge $18-25 usually. I have spent probably $1000-1500 on them dam things over the past 10 years....but they have probably saved that much in gas and time knocking on the wrong doors.


----------



## goosehunter333 (Jun 11, 2007)

Is this what you are looking for?
Cost is $30 per county.
Marty
http://www.countywidedirectories.com/about.php


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Looks like they have quite a few in goose country in SD, but not in ND.


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

FHP by far the best available in most areas...some just plain suck as some don't like homesites or addys of landowners. FHP has home sites, phone numbers, and addys of land owners.

http://www.farmandhomepublishers.com/


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Wow  - I pulled up one for a Nebraska county and it was $78. Ill stick with going to the courthouse.


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

For the ones in my state, I just head down to the local library and make copies. First time I went I spent the majority of an afternoon there but it was worth it. I have never been able to figure out why plat books are so expensive.


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

SDwaterfowler said:


> For the ones in my state, I just head down to the local library and make copies. First time I went I spent the majority of an afternoon there but it was worth it. I have never been able to figure out why plat books are so expensive.


So somebody can make the $$$$$$$. Whether its the company or the county or something, somebody is getting paid. Still saves a boatload of time and gas when you think about it.


----------



## snowbus (Mar 7, 2007)

GIS data, or digital data could be an alternative. Phones, PC's and wireless technology improvements are getting better and better. Give it a few years and there will be double the counties serving parcel data online.


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

I completely understand that money needs to be made, just don't understand why they cost that much. Usually the books are filled with pages of ads from sponsors. Does that not pay for the cost to produce them?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

If I was a nerd I would buy every plot for the midwest and make a GPS system that could tell you it! Can you imagine the demand for that chip!

Wonder if they have copywrites on the books?


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

all that i have every bought in sd are $25-30. Can one copy them from the library or does that go against copy right laws?


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

It would be a copyright violation....but who is going to call you on it? They charge WAY to much for a book that is usually 5-10 years out of date when it is sold....I say go for it.  I would not even feel bad for a second about doing it.


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

I'd buy the chip from you, but Im not paying the fines or court fees for copyright infringement on out dated map info.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

You would think a company would jump all over that. heck it would make everyones job easier from Cops, to surveyer's.


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

hunt4P&Y said:


> You would think a company would jump all over that. heck it would make everyones job easier from Cops, to surveyer's.


Just wait, someone will pick up this idea and run with it. And make the big bucks off it. Hell the Lakemaster chips are 100 bucks a piece.


----------



## Sean Ehmke (Jan 4, 2006)

I know this might sound alittle wierd but the farmers that I hunt on I have asked them if they had any old books they didn't want. That has helped save alittle money for me. It never hurts to ask. The worst thing they will say is no.

Thanks, Sean


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

Only problem with a computer is do you really want to walk up to a farmers door with a laptop in your hand? I always have the book with to confirm the piece of property I am looking to hunt, it is nice since they often say I also farm this and this and this and this and this....I always have a highlighter with me for those times.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I like how you can buy the rural maps in SK in the nearest town for 5 bucks. Sure makes things easier.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

You can get copies made at college libraries. I know I got copies of pages of North Dakota Plat maps for 10 cents a page. At that rate you could get the whole flyway for like 20 bucks.


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

goosebusters said:


> You can get copies made at college libraries. I know I got copies of pages of North Dakota Plat maps for 10 cents a page. At that rate you could get the whole flyway for like 20 bucks.


I am guessing your not talking about the same plat maps.....I have some counties that are 80-100 pages so that would cost a guy $8-10 alone in copies....most are 30-50 pages and there is 100+ for most states.....heck I think east of 281 in Sd alone there is 40 of them.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Some counties have digitized parcel information. Free for anyone online through a GIS server.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

one county takes up 80-100 pages? are you talking abou the right plat book?


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

greatwhitehunter3 said:


> one county takes up 80-100 pages? are you talking abou the right plat book?


Brown County(Sand Lake) South Dakota is 129 pages total....just looked.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

well i dont know sizes of counties in your area...but wow


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

I just dug through 40-50 of them and they range from 39-129 pages....most in the 50-60 range. That is from Texas to ND, lots of Minnesota, SD, MO, ND, IA, NE, WI ones. I would have to guess the biggest one in the lower 48 is probably St. Louis County in NE MN....that sucker has to be 200+ pages.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

ha i believe that! i didnt realize so so many were in the 150 range.


----------

